# Bench Vise Problems



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

So I picked up a woodcraft small bench vise for my new bench but am having some trouble with it. The bench is roughly 3.5" thick and I added a piece f maple 5.5" wide to the handle end of the vise. Whenever I clamp down the walnut bows outwards at the top, like it's being pushed in at the bottom. I thought this may be because of the differing thicknesses of the surfaces, so I added another strip screwed to the bench 5.5" wide. I am still getting the same problem.


Here's the vise I bought
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004875/7501/WoodRiver-Small-Front-Vise.aspx#Information

Anyone have one of these or have any suggestions of how to get it to clamp squarely.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I planned my moveable jaw so it's narrower at the bottom. That way it contacts at the top first, with moderate tension the jaws are parallel.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My understanding is with that type of vise, the mechanism needs to be very near the center of the face plates. Too much above the screw and it will cause things to get out of alignment in a hurry because its applying pressure only at the bottom and not across the entire face.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

one of mine does that too...to stop it I brad and glued a half round across the top inside edge..no matter how tight I draw it ,it holds fast
but I think I like brinks idea better


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks all, I will most likely give the angled jaw idea a try tomorrow.


----------



## AndrewJayden (Mar 26, 2011)

Have an antique bench vise on my shop bench. It is made by the Abernathy Vise and Tool Company which was a Chicago company. I think the company folded in about 1925. Stamped on the vise are "Rapid Acting Vise" and "#20 Clutches". I have had this vise for probably about 40 years. It is the kind of vise that was fairly common in woodworking classrooms in High Schools. I can verify they were common about 50 years ago. You can release the tension on the vise with merely a half-turn of the handle. Once loosened, you can reposition the vise by either pushing in.....or pulling out. Here is my problem. It is stuck in the closed position. I cannot open the vise. The handle is free. I can turn the handle a half-turn, but the jaws of the vise are not moving. I hope I have explained my problem clearly. Would anyone have a suggestion on what the problem might be? I would not even know who would work on an old vise such as I have. I thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*andrew*

The quick release nut is likely jammed. If you can access the underneath by removing the vise from the bench, take a wooden block/dowel or other means to knock the nut loose using a dead blow hammer on the dowel. Knock it in the rotational direction of release, of course rather than tighten. If this doesn't work you may have to dismantle it. This vise should be similar to your although it's newer. Click on the small photos to enlarge:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21523  bill


----------

